# Refrigerate French toast prior to cooking



## Rainman1962 (Jan 16, 2011)

Some recipes call for refrigerating French toast prior to cooking. Does anyone know why?  Sometimes I get in a hurry and wonder if I really need to do this step.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

Rainman1962 said:


> Some recipes call for refrigerating French toast prior to cooking. Does anyone know why? Sometimes I get in a hurry and wonder if I really need to do this step.


 
I have never done this...and my french toast is killer!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 16, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have never done this...and my french toast is killer!


 
Me niether. Maybe there is something to it. I cook it every day at the restaurant. We have no time for that proceedure.  I never cook it at home.


----------



## velochic (Jan 16, 2011)

It allows the batter to soak completely into the bread and it sets up better.  I don't think it's a necessary step, but if you have the time, I think it's worth it.  Often, if you don't give the batter time to soak into the bread, then you'll have a center that is just dry bread once it's cooked.  The part about putting it into the fridge is probably a "food safety" issue.  I usually just let it sit on the counter to soak because I don't think that eggs are dangerous to be left at room temp.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 16, 2011)

I've seen TV shows where it's put together the night before and left in the fridge to soak.

In general, I think this step is important for thick sliced dense breads and not important for supermarket sliced bread.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I've seen TV shows where it's put together the night before and left in the fridge to soak.
> 
> In general, I think this step is important for thick sliced dense breads and not important for supermarket sliced bread.


 
It would also depend on how "stale" your bread is.  I've dried bread, intentionally, for French Toast and it does take a bit longer to soak.  But, never all night in the fridge. But then, I'm lazy!


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 16, 2011)

Never heard of it. I.ve been having french toast since i was a child, watching my grandfather making it. My mother makes it, my mother in law makes it. I make it for my children, never have i heard of refrigerating it. The only reason I would see why they put it in the fridge becasue they afraid for health reasons leaving the egg mixture out on the counter during soaking. But I never leave the toast soaking for a long time, And I ususally vut the bread prettu thick, at least double or tripple of a store cut slices, though if it is an old dry piece of bread one might need to do that. Still, in France for example it is common practice not to keep eggs or butter in the refrigerator and look they are fine.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 16, 2011)

I have never done that, but I might give it a try. We don't buy fluffy, supermarket bread.

The greatest risk of salmonella with eggs is from the outside of the shell. It is possible, but far less likely, for the inside to be contaminated with salmonella. So, wash your eggs well before you crack them open and after handling unopened eggs.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 16, 2011)

I soak my stale bread for maybe 10 minutes tops on the counter. If you put it in the refrigerator then I would think the center wouldn't cook as fast. I wouldn't like raw eggy gushy french toast in the middle so I wouldn't do that. 

And Princess, your Ogerness, there's no way your french toast could be more Killer than MY french toast


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

mollyanne said:


> I soak my stale bread for maybe 10 minutes tops on the counter. If you put it in the refrigerator then I would think the center wouldn't cook as fast. I wouldn't like raw eggy gushy french toast in the middle so I wouldn't do that.
> 
> And Princess, your Ogerness, there's no way your french toast could be more Killer than MY french toast


 
French Toast Off!!!!


----------



## chopper (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Mollyanne and Princess Fiona-  Have you ever used Hawaiian Sweet bread, and eggnog to make your french toast?  Just asken...It is pretty good!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 16, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> French Toast Off!!!!



DC's very first Throw-down.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 16, 2011)

chopper said:


> Hey Mollyanne and Princess Fiona-  Have you ever used Hawaiian Sweet bread, and eggnog to make your french toast?  Just asken...It is pretty good!



Oh man, now your talkin chopper.......just outa sight!!


I've soaked overnight and not soaked overnight, and call me nuts but it's better overnight.  Specifically I'm talking about those combination breakfast casseroles that has a gizzilion variations, but all with egg and bread included.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

chopper said:


> Hey Mollyanne and Princess Fiona- Have you ever used Hawaiian Sweet bread, and eggnog to make your french toast? Just asken...It is pretty good!


 
No, I have not tried that.  Sounds a bit sweet for me!  But, I'd fix it for anyone who would like it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Oh man, now your talkin chopper.......just outa sight!!
> 
> 
> I've soaked overnight and not soaked overnight, and call me nuts but it's better overnight. Specifically I'm talking about those combination breakfast casseroles that has a gizzilion variations, but all with egg and bread included.


 
I have made those the night before.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> DC's very first Throw-down.


 
We need a panel of judges who will not only cook their own, following the recipes, but be brave enough to eat them.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 16, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> DC's very first Throw-down.




I think there was a pancake throw down at one point.


----------



## chopper (Jan 16, 2011)

I bet my family would eat anyone's french toast!


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 16, 2011)

*Chopper*...I have heard of the use of Hawaiian sweetbread but I'm used to the bread I use now. I know those that have had it that way rave about it so you are qualified now for the throw-down with the Princess....haha.  

Now this is going to sound bad for french toast but I get rosemary crusty bread (round loaves) made by La Brea bakery...an artisan bread from Harris Teeter. And since it has a slight Rosemary flavor going on (hush Princess lol) then eggnog would be...well...just weird. So I just use eggs, salt, a little milk, pure vanilla, cinnamon, and a bit of sugar (no nutmeg)...to keep things simple. But it's  the art of how I cook them that makes them...well...better than the Princess's 

*kayelle*...I know what you mean about soaking the bread overnight in a Breakfast Casserole or strata...I do that too. But I usually don't have that forethought for french toast, plus I don't want it falling apart. I do get it soaked through though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

mollyanne said:


> *Chopper*...I have heard of the use of Hawaiian sweetbread but I'm used to the bread I use now. I know those that have had it that way rave about it so you are qualified now for the throw-down with the Princess....haha.
> 
> Now this is going to sound bad for french toast but I get rosemary crusty bread (round loaves) made by La Brea bakery...an artisan bread from Harris Teeter. And since it has a slight Rosemary flavor going on (hush Princess lol) then eggnog would be...well...just weird. So I just use eggs, salt, a little milk, pure vanilla, cinnamon, and a bit of sugar (no nutmeg)...to keep things simple. But it's the art of how I cook them that makes them...well...better than the Princess's
> 
> *kayelle*...I know what you mean about soaking the bread overnight in a Breakfast Casserole or strata...I do that too. But I usually don't have that forethought for french toast, plus I don't want it falling apart. I do get it soaked through though.


 
Oh no...the throw down was with you MA!  My recipe against yours, but now that I see you use a rosemary bread...


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 16, 2011)

Stop that! I knew you'd laugh . 

You don't know til you've tried it 

.


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 16, 2011)

I recently tried the refrigerator method. I was doing a cassarole and did a lot of research as to the benefits of refrigeration. Apparently if you refrigerate just the egg and milk part it helps it to get creamer, and develops a custard-like way. When I did the cassarole, the bread soaked up the egg mixture and came out fluffy and moist. I was sure it would be wet and gluey but it was wonderful. I think it all depends on how much time you want to put into it, how much egg you want absorbed, and if you refrigerate just the egg mix, you can strain it to get all the junky stringy bits out. Check out food tv Alton Brown does a really good job about explaining french toast and refrigeration.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

mollyanne said:


> Stop that! I knew you'd laugh .
> 
> You don't know til you've tried it
> 
> .


 
It sounds delicious...heck, as soon as I can find good lemons (in Montana, in January?) I'm making Alix's Lemon Cake with Lemon Rosemary Icing.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 16, 2011)

*betterthanabox*...that makes sense really. I'm going to give that a try. Now if i can just be alert enough at night to remember to do it.

*princess*...alix's recipe sounds delicious. I have a recipe for a Meyer Lemon Buttermilk Pudding Cake served with a Blueberry Mint Compote and Creme Anglaise that is to die for...do I feel another throw-down coming on? lol


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 16, 2011)

> I recently tried the refrigerator method. I was doing a cassarole and  did a lot of research as to the benefits of refrigeration. Apparently if  you refrigerate just the egg and milk part it helps it to get creamer,  and develops a custard-like way. When I did the cassarole, the bread  soaked up the egg mixture and came out fluffy and moist. I was sure it  would be wet and gluey but it was wonderful.



Exactly what I found too, Box.......fluffy and moist and custard-like.  Didn't turn out that way when I made, and cooked the casserole two hrs later.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

mollyanne said:


> *princess*...alix's recipe sounds delicious. I have a recipe for a Meyer Lemon Buttermilk Pudding Cake served with a Blueberry Mint Compote and Creme Anglaise that is to die for...do I feel another throw-down coming on? lol


 
You know, I've never had Meyer Lemons...same problem, they don't migrate that often to Montana.    How about making me one and I'll let you know.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 16, 2011)

*OMG Mollyanne.........give it up right now!!*


> _I have a recipe for a Meyer Lemon Buttermilk Pudding Cake served  with a Blueberry Mint Compote and Creme Anglaise that is to die for._


My Meyer lemon tree is about to give me at least a dozen ripe lemons!!  I *gotta have that recipe!!!!!!!! Please don't torture me!!

PF, they are just wonderful.  Give me your addy by pm and I'll mail you some.  I think that's legal. 
*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> *OMG Mollyanne.........give it up right now!!*My Meyer lemon tree is about to give me at least a dozen ripe lemons!! I *gotta have that recipe!!!!!!!! Please don't torture me!!*
> 
> *PF, they are just wonderful. Give me your addy by pm and I'll mail you some. I think that's legal. *


 
Pm'ing now! Thank you!


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 17, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> *OMG Mollyanne.........give it up right now!!*My Meyer lemon tree is about to give me at least a dozen ripe lemons!! I *gotta have that recipe!!!!!!!! Please don't torture me!!*


 Okay, okay . I think I get the message. 
I'll post it straight away in the desserts-cakes category.
Just give me a sec...phew, glad I saw this in time. Hold on.

I think that's the first time you used my whole name. You really must mean business!

I'm so jealous. A meyer lemon tree...oh I wish. 
Our Trader Joe's has them right now but I don't 
know how long that will last.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 17, 2011)

betterthanabox said:


> Check out food tv Alton Brown does a really good job about explaining french toast and refrigeration.



FYI - the episode is called Toast Modern.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 17, 2011)

My Mom's French toast was eggs & milk, a little bit of sugar, salt & pepper, and a couple tablespoons of flour, not mixed well leaving the flour kind of floating in the egg.  We'd dip it just enough to get the outside wet - don't like it custardy inside - and fry it in Crisco to get it crispy as possible.  No fridge involved.

I love it with syrup & butter; my late husband didn't want it sweet, just salt & pepper.


----------



## Frenchys (Jan 17, 2011)

I never refrigerate my "french toast" before cooking it, it's way better hot :p


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 17, 2011)

I've seen it where the intent is to make a casserole of french toast and other ingredients. It almost like a strata.


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 17, 2011)

http://http://www.foodnetwork.com/r...casserole-with-maple-syrup-recipe2/index.htmlThis is my favorite casserole.

Paula's french toast bake


----------



## chopper (Jan 17, 2011)

*Yet another idea...*

OK...here is another one.  I love this french toast.  First make cinnamon rolls.  Now when they are cool, and perhaps a day old (if there are any left), slice them up and make french toast with them.  You don't even have to add the cinnamon and vanilla to the egg mixture on that one. 
OH  I think I am inching ahead.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 17, 2011)

chopper said:


> OK...here is another one. I love this french toast. First make cinnamon rolls. Now when they are cool, and perhaps a day old (if there are any left), slice them up and make french toast with them. You don't even have to add the cinnamon and vanilla to the egg mixture on that one.
> OH I think I am inching ahead.


 
Oh, boy - does that ever sound good!  Like for a holiday morning.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 17, 2011)

First of all, I have to try the cinnamon roll thing. That sounds amazing!! Second, are you supposed to refrigerate the bread soaking in the egg mixture, or dip the bread then refrigerate?? I've never heard of such a thing, so I'm not sure


----------



## velochic (Jan 18, 2011)

If cooked properly, french toast that has been soaked overnight is absolutely the most fluffy, delicious french toast ever made.  You can't grill it on high heat, it has to come up to temperature slowly and the inside just fluffs up and cooks through - it's not soggy nor is any batter left uncooked.  I use it with whole wheat bread and it makes a regular slice of ww bread puff up to something that looks almost gourmet.  The flavors get together and just... yum.  Don't knock it if you haven't tried it.  I've had french toast just dredged and cooked and I've had it soaked, and I'll go for soaked every time.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 18, 2011)

I used to make Pineapple Upside Down French Toast for my breakfast buffet. Basically, you melt some butter and disolve some brown sugar in it, add pineapple, then put in your french toast on top of it, cover and bake it. I suppose you could do it with other fruit if you preferred.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 18, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance but when you soak the french toast overnight do you then fry it on a griddle?  Isn't it a little difficult to get it onto the griddle without it tearing apart?  Or do you bake it?  I have seen this done on the tube but it strikes me that french toast made that way is just really bread pudding?


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 18, 2011)

I made a strawberry bread pudding a week ago.  While I was making it, and eating it, I kept thinking "strawberry french toast". 

While it didn't soak overnight it soaked for half an hour I think.  I can see how a whole, thick cut, slice of bread would be good soaked overnight.

I usually like my french toast thin anyways.


----------



## velochic (Jan 18, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but when you soak the french toast overnight do you then fry it on a griddle?  Isn't it a little difficult to get it onto the griddle without it tearing apart?  Or do you bake it?  I have seen this done on the tube but it strikes me that french toast made that way is just really bread pudding?



Yes, you fry it on a griddle.  I don't understand why you would need to tear it apart.  You just griddle each piece of bread that has soaked overnight.

Bread pudding is baked.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 18, 2011)

velochic said:


> Yes, you fry it on a griddle.  I don't understand why you would need to tear it apart.  You just griddle each piece of bread that has soaked overnight.
> 
> Bread pudding is baked.




I believe the concern was that the bread would be so soggy that it would fall apart when you tried to move it to the griddle.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 18, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I used to make Pineapple Upside Down French Toast for my breakfast buffet. Basically, you melt some butter and disolve some brown sugar in it, add pineapple, then put in your french toast on top of it, cover and bake it. I suppose you could do it with other fruit if you preferred.


 
It's posts like this that draw forth little mewling sounds from the keyboarder, especially at this time of day.  Good gracious that sounds good.


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 18, 2011)

I baked mine, but it isn't like bread pudding. It is baked and comes out there isn't any extra custard around. The bread absorbs it all and it comes out just like in a pan. There are even some of the markings like traditional french toast. Its delicious and with the help of the oven it really gets the steam action going in a way that a pan can't.


----------



## velochic (Jan 18, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I believe the concern was that the bread would be so soggy that it would fall apart when you tried to move it to the griddle.



Ah!  Gotcha.  I was assuming good enough quality bread that it wouldn't fall apart.  I don't eat it so I'm not sure, but I guess the spongy white sandwich bread may not hold up well.  Yeah, you have to use some good-quality bread to soak overnight. The white stuff would probably turn to goo.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 18, 2011)

velochic said:
			
		

> Ah!  Gotcha.  I was assuming good enough quality bread that it wouldn't fall apart.  I don't eat it so I'm not sure, but I guess the spongy white sandwich bread may not hold up well.  Yeah, you have to use some good-quality bread to soak overnight. The white stuff would probably turn to goo.



So what kind of bread do YOU use? Just curious. I've never made the best French toast so I don't make it very often. If it came out better I probably would... I'm a whiz at pancakes though!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 19, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> So what kind of bread do YOU use? Just curious. I've never made the best French toast so I don't make it very often. If it came out better I probably would... I'm a whiz at pancakes though!


 
I like to use a loaf of french bread, sliced about an inch thick.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok so I tried the soaking method. I loved how moist and custardy the center is, but I find the my French toast browns unevenly :/ it gets really splotchy. I had the heat set on med/low. What the heck am I doing wrong?? I've come to the conclusion that I just suck at making French toast.


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm telling you, baking is the way to go. Even heat, even texture, tasty.


----------



## velochic (Jan 20, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> So what kind of bread do YOU use? Just curious. I've never made the best French toast so I don't make it very often. If it came out better I probably would... I'm a whiz at pancakes though!



I just make a simple whole wheat bread, but I cut it more thickly than store-bought bread.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 20, 2011)

betterthanabox said:
			
		

> I'm telling you, baking is the way to go. Even heat, even texture, tasty.



Next time I'm going to try baking it. What temp do you use? Do you have to flip it?


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 20, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> Next time I'm going to try baking it. What temp do you use? Do you have to flip it?



I bake mine at at 350. I don't flip mine because I soak the bread in the custard over night, and bake the whole thing as is, because their isn't much liquid left. I cook it until it is puffy and the edges are crispy. 

I suppose you could remove it from the custard and bake it on a baking sheet, but you would have to flip it.


----------



## Skittle68 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just tried the baking method. Baked on 350, took about 25 min for the bottom side to get golden brown, flipped them, and it took another 15 min. I soaked half, and just dipped the other half. They all turned out amazing! Perfectly even and golden brown!! The only thing is preference. If you prefer them custardy, you soak, if not, not. Personally I'm a soaker. I really liked the custard in the center of the crispy golden edges. Yum!! 

I no longer suck at French toast!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## cmarchibald (Feb 3, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I have never done that, but I might give it a try. We don't buy fluffy, supermarket bread.
> 
> The greatest risk of salmonella with eggs is from the outside of the shell. It is possible, but far less likely, for the inside to be contaminated with salmonella. So, wash your eggs well before you crack them open and after handling unopened eggs.


Since moving to the Philippines we buy our eggs from a lady who lives near me and keeps hens (free range!).  They come in a little sack.  Most of the time the shells are still crusted and streaked with a variety of things....so I am now firmly entrenched in the habit of washing my eggs with warm water and a teeny bit of soap before I even put them in the fridge.  No Bird Flu in this house!


----------



## chopper (Feb 8, 2011)

cmarchibald said:


> Since moving to the Philippines we buy our eggs from a lady who lives near me and keeps hens (free range!). They come in a little sack. Most of the time the shells are still crusted and streaked with a variety of things....so I am now firmly entrenched in the habit of washing my eggs with warm water and a teeny bit of soap before I even put them in the fridge. No Bird Flu in this house!


 
Sounds like those are some fresh eggs!  The fresher the better.  Grandma used to have chickens and we would love to get them while they were still warm.  I have a friend who has chickens, but she washes them and puts them in the egg carton for me!


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 15, 2013)

Just make it a day of head of time and soak in the egg mixture till all the flavors combine, Then cook the next morning.
   Italian or french bread works well, cinnimon, vinalla, brown sugar, etc. mixed with the egg works well.


----------



## CampfireCowboy (Mar 24, 2013)

I like to use thicker bread too. eggs whipped with buttermilk is how I get my FT on. Besides cane sugar,cinnamon, and a dash of salt, I sprinkle a little honey wheat germ on each side. Gives a light crunch. Yum!


----------



## Addie (Mar 24, 2013)

I buy the Pepperidge Farm Cinnamon Bread. (minus the raisins) Soak and cook slowly. Nice and brown on the outside, fluffy and fully cooked on the inside. I just have to use eggs and half and half. I prefer butter and a sprinkle of sugar.


----------

